# need help



## inkedout81 (Mar 20, 2011)

So I just found out I might not be able to do the 8x8 loft I wanted... do to me having a big shed up already...the old lady next store will turn me in if she knew I built something like that ...now I could get away with a redrose design or along them lines,but is it worth it...I hate the 4x8 I have that was in use couple years ago...im a big guy at 6'4 300 plus ... one room loft for breeders and yb's isn't gonna work or am I wrong? What should I do?


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Turn your shed into a loft???


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would move to a more rual place and have as big of a loft as you want.


----------



## inkedout81 (Mar 20, 2011)

I wish I could, I got 3 harleys and 2atvs .so that's out of the question...would be nice as its 16x18


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

inkedout81 said:


> I wish I could, I got 3 harleys and 2atvs .so that's out of the question...would be nice as its 16x18


What is the sheds sq footage? I dont jknow what the laws/rules are their I know where I live you can exeed 120 sq foot in total out buildings.


----------



## inkedout81 (Mar 20, 2011)

Im gonna do the 4x8 now and if and if she don't see it ill add another 4x8 to make the 8x8 but its gonna coast more and be a pain


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thats cool, Post some pics once you get started.


----------

